# Betta fish tank mates



## ZanyaMarie (Jan 3, 2015)

Willie is a male betta in a 5gal, heated and filtered tank. Currently he has ghost shrimp as companions(which I have confirmed as ghost shrimp, not a macro shrimp). BUT Willie is very stressed because he hates the little guys, because one of them chases him. The shrimp doesn't hurt Willie at all though, just kind of chases him. Willie won't leave the one corner in the tank. Anyways, I would like to have some sort of scavenger to clean up my tank. What are my options? :-?

Edit: Forgot to mention, the shrimp are always swimming up the sides of the tank and going around like crazy. Is that normal?


----------



## NAH23 (Jan 12, 2015)

I always thought betta's would attack and eat ghost and other smaller shrimps..never heard of a shrimp chasing after a betta...odd


----------



## ZanyaMarie (Jan 3, 2015)

NAH23 said:


> I always thought betta's would attack and eat ghost and other smaller shrimps..never heard of a shrimp chasing after a betta...odd


He does chase Willie alright. It is weird


----------



## NAH23 (Jan 12, 2015)

Ever think of a African dwarf frog or a khuli loach?


----------



## ZanyaMarie (Jan 3, 2015)

Will they be fine in the tank size/temp(80degrees) and eating the betta food?


----------



## NAH23 (Jan 12, 2015)

Temp will be fine, but both would require sinking pellets, they're cheap and affordable though!


----------



## ZanyaMarie (Jan 3, 2015)

And they'll eat up what betta pellets sink?


----------



## NAH23 (Jan 12, 2015)

They should, but I highly recommend and advise you also purchase sinking pellets


----------



## Circino (Sep 9, 2014)

ZanyaMarie said:


> Will they be fine in the tank size/temp(80degrees) and eating the betta food?


Stocking can be rather limited in a 5 gallon. Snails are one of the easiest 'cleanup crews' in a small tank. They do a great job keeping things both food and algae free.

Khuli loaches should be in a 20, and need to be in groups, and I think AFD have some specific feeding requirements, though they're fine space wise in a 5. Here is a great thread on ADF care.

Now, I'll admit I had some khuli's in a 10 for a long while with no problems. But they were still smaller and it was rather heavily planted. I'm not sure I would keep them in a 5 though. They have some very active moments and can get up to 4 in, so you'd have to upgrade eventually.


----------



## NAH23 (Jan 12, 2015)

Circino said:


> Stocking can be rather limited in a 5 gallon. Snails are one of the easiest 'cleanup crews' in a small tank. They do a great job keeping things both food and algae free.
> 
> Khuli loaches should be in a 20, and need to be in groups, and I think AFD have some specific feeding requirements, though they're fine space wise in a 5. Here is a great thread on ADF care.
> 
> Now, I'll admit I had some khuli's in a 10 for a long while with no problems. But they were still smaller and it was rather heavily planted. I'm not sure I would keep them in a 5 though. They have some very active moments and can get up to 4 in, so you'd have to upgrade eventually.


I used to have one by himself ( even though its not recommended) in a 7 gallon heavily filtered with no problems


----------



## ZanyaMarie (Jan 3, 2015)

I'd buy sinking pellets if I got one. Won't a snail be a Hermaphrodite? I don't want any snail babies


----------



## Circino (Sep 9, 2014)

ZanyaMarie said:


> I'd buy sinking pellets if I got one. Won't a snail be a Hermaphrodite? I don't want any snail babies


Nerite snails come in a crazy amount of colors/shapes and only breed in salt water. Very cool snails


----------



## ZanyaMarie (Jan 3, 2015)

Are those the only freshwater non-hermaphrodite snails?


----------



## Circino (Sep 9, 2014)

ZanyaMarie said:


> Are those the only freshwater non-hermaphrodite snails?


They're the only ones I know of that can be trusted not to multiply. Pretty much any snail is going to lay eggs, nerite eggs just won't hatch because they're more of a saltwater species.


----------



## ZanyaMarie (Jan 3, 2015)

Circino said:


> They're the only ones I know of that can be trusted not to multiply. Pretty much any snail is going to lay eggs, nerite eggs just won't hatch because they're more of a saltwater species.


Oh okay


----------



## Cacique (Jul 12, 2014)

You should do a little research on ghost shrimp aggression. I've read of a person that saw their ghost shrimp swim up to and attack their betta and realized the shrimp were the reason for the betta's torn tail. I have also seen videos of ghost shrimp eating yellow neocaradina shrimp alive. I would check for claws, but would also get rid of them anyways since they're harassing your betta.


----------



## Wolfstardobe (Jan 28, 2010)

I've seen ghost shrimp hang on to my double tail's tail and start eating it! Needless to say they went into the tank with the king betta that was known to eat them. Ghost shrimp are some of the most aggressive shrimp in the hobby. If they are bothering your betta get rid of them before they start attacking. A nerite snail is a much better companion for a more timid betta.


----------



## ZanyaMarie (Jan 3, 2015)

Willie is still young, under a year. I took the shrimp out. There is one other shrimp and I will keep a really close eye on it. They never hung to or ate Willies tail, just chased. This one is being good so far, just doing it's job. But if any problems arise he will come right out


----------



## givemethatfish (Feb 10, 2014)

Even if a snail is a hermaphrodite, it can't reproduce on its own. It still takes two snails to make snail babies.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Shoaling fish shoal for a reason: Security. While people keep one of a shoaling species it doesn't mean it is best for the fish. 

As long as the tank is filtered and well-planted there are a number of Nano shoaling species that do well in five gallon+ tanks ("_The 101 Best Freshwater Nano Species_;" Denaro and O'Leary) and are not frenetic in their swimming: Sundadanio axelrodi, Chili and Sparrow Rasbora, Ember Tetras (not Neons), Pygmy Cories. I have all of the above in a variety of Betta-based community tanks and they are peaceful and slow. All my Betta ignore them.

African Dwarf Frogs are, IMO, the best Betta tank mates. All you need is a pair of long tongs to feed them frozen bloodworms. Or, you can make their main diet HBH Frog and Tadpole Bites (which my Betta won't touch) with the occasional frozen bloodworm. Do not feed freeze-dried as they will cause the ADF to have a fatal blockage.

Nerites are great tank mates as well and even if you had a pair they won't reproduce as they need brackish water. The eggs they lay won't hatch.

Welcome to the forum.


----------

